# Copper Head Snake Bite Sauce



## shooterrick (Aug 17, 2008)

While I make 3 types of sauces this is the favorite of many. If you try it you will find that the sweet ingrediants are subtle and the tangy vinagar and spices have the lead roll. It has a substantial kick when dipping but tames down a bit if used to baste. I also make a sweet and sassy and a Premium Venum Blend of the two, for those that can't make up there mind. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







*Ricks Copper Head BBQ*

*Snake Bite Sauce*


*The Most Dangerous Venom I Make*



64 oz Ketchup (I use the cheap kind or Brooks if I can find it.) 
12 oz Draft Beer
Â½ cup Brown Sugar
Â½ cup Sorghum Molasses (If you canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t find Sorghum use Briar Rabbit) note: sorghum is a grain not a brand.
1 tbs Lee Peronâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s
1 tbs Chipotle Sauce
1 tbs Garlic Powder
1 tbs Onion Powder
1tbs red pepper flakes (or Â½ if you have a weak heart)
1tbs black pepper

1 tsp celery seed
1 tsp fennel seed Ground
1 tsp Hungarian Paprika
1 tsp Clove Ground
1 tsp Caraway Seed Ground
1/3 cup Apple Cider Vinegar 
1/3 cup Dijon Mustard 

Combine all but brown sugar and bring to a boil. Add Brown Sugar and stir until dissolved. Reduce heat and simmer, reducing by one quarter. Stir often scraping bottom and sides of sauce pan. 

Store the sauce in the refrigerator. Use this sauce for dipping or baste only last few minutes to prevent burning. This Snake Bite Sauce will tame down a bit if used to baste but has a substantial kick when dipping.
Attachment 11282


----------



## monty (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, ShooterRick!

That recipe sure looks like a winner!

Thanks for sharing it. I will not be able to give it a whirl for a bit but I will try it soon and report back!

Cheers!


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Monty , I will put my sweet and sassy sauce up later.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 30, 2008)

Can't wait to make it, at 1/2 gal + turn out, I am gonna wait to make it for a party. I don't want to half it just because it just wouldn't ba the same.

I alway like sauces from the que places, the stories behind the sauces are always better than mine.


----------



## big game cook (Aug 30, 2008)

SOUNDS GOOD. may have to try that one out. thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## supervman (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey thanks man. 
I must have missed this post. 
Must have been a weekend as those pages can start flying by. 
I saw your sweeter version and had to look this one up. 
It's gonna be on the menu, Thanks! 
V


----------

